# (I) Precipitação máxima em Maio de 2010



## Rog (29 Abr 2010 às 11:10)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Maio de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?

---------------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(II) Temperatura mínima em Maio de 2010
(III) Temperatura máxima em Maio de 2010


----------



## vitamos (29 Abr 2010 às 11:39)

280,1 a 320mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2010 às 13:22)

200,1mm a 240mm


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2010 às 13:28)

280,1mm a 320mm


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2010 às 14:20)

120,1mm - 160mm


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2010 às 19:40)

240,1mm a 280mm


----------



## David sf (29 Abr 2010 às 19:58)

Será normal, talvez um pouco para o seco, 80,1 a 120 mm.


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2010 às 18:41)

Não acredito num Maio muito chuvoso: *80,1mm a 120mm*


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Abr 2010 às 19:33)

161.1mm a 200mm.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2010 às 20:04)

160,1mm a 200mm


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2010 às 01:02)

240,1mm a 280mm 

Talvez...


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mai 2010 às 02:08)

160,1mm a 200mm, talvez até um pouco optimista.


----------



## Dan (1 Mai 2010 às 16:43)

240,1mm a 280mm


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2010 às 21:49)

Votei num acumulado de precipitações entre os *200,1mm* e os *240mm*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mai 2010 às 11:32)

Eu Votei mo 120,1mm a 160mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2010 às 14:12)

200,1 mm a 240 mm


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 18:56)

Estava à espera que o IM publicasse o relatório de Maio referente aos arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores, mas parece que tardam.

No entanto, e pelo que fomos acompanhando, o mês foi extremamente chuvoso nos Açores, com as* Flores* a acumularem *304,9mm*. Isto segundo os dados diários da Ogimet.

Sendo assim, o intervalo vencedor é o [280,1mm a 320mm], e os vencedores são: *JFPT, vitamos*.

Parabéns!


----------

